# Did any one saw a "Next Day" block today?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Is that has been discontinued, I was fishing for tomorrow but none showed up so far. Anyone else got it for tomorrow? TIA


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes. At least dropped for 11AM Monday.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Yes. At least dropped for 11AM Monday.


You probably just grabbed one that someone forfeited earlier in the weekend. Those show up at 24hr marks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Is that has been discontinued, I was fishing for tomorrow but none showed up so far. Anyone else got it for tomorrow? TIA


Yes I was able to this morning but like I said earlier was probably a reserved block someone dropped


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, I got one at the normal time. It was odd though, it took almost 15 minutes to actually show up on my home screen and calendar.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yes, I got one at the normal time. It was odd though, it took almost 15 minutes to actually show up on my home screen and calendar.


Looks like something is messed up in their system, I did not see a block whole day long for tomorrow. I did see a block for this evening though but our WH is closed today, may be the delivery is for Adam's Family, prepared by them and delivered by them too lol


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like these threads are "dying" I see lot of views but people do not participate. If that trend follows it will die pretty soon! so sad!


----------

